# Just bought a new camera



## ReformedWretch (Jul 7, 2007)

I needed to upgrade but can't get too tech crazy yet as I am still learning about cameras and picture taking, but here's what I got, any comments?







It's far from "incredible" but it's the next step for me. It got a good review here:

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canons3is/

Here's a pic I took with it


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 7, 2007)

How does it feel in your hands? The pics of the camera make it seem pretty compact.

I hope you don't mind some advice.

The flash unit on that camera actually seems pretty decent but you can see the disadvantages of direct flash in the "red eye" of the dog. It also creates unwanted shadows. Honestly, almost all cameras produce the same results indoors with direct flash. Lighting is just about the most important issue to get consistently good results.

I actually was just showing this to Rev. Winzer the other day. The two shots below were taken with the same camera of Rev. Winzer. The camera body alone retails for about $1500. I've got more than that value in lenses. But, as you'll see, lenses are meaningless with quality results.

This is the first shot with direct flash (that is, the flash is shot directly at the subject):

http://L..smugmug.com/photos/170372663-M.jpg

This shot was taken by aiming my external hotshoe flash at the ceiling. The ceiling now becomes a huge diffuse light source. Notice how all the harsh shadows are removed. Notice how Rev. Winzer no longer looks sinister. I even used something to throw a little light forward with the shot:

http://L..smugmug.com/photos/168135811-M.jpg

Thus, don't worry about spending a lot of money on a camera but do make sure you get a camera that has a hotshoe adapter so you can throw some light up at the ceiling. If you're going to use the camera primarily outdoors then it's no big deal.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jul 7, 2007)

Looks like a great little camera with 12x zoom. Any point and shoot camera will have its limits but they are very good cameras nonetheless! I am sure it will meet your needs just fine. It all depends on what you plan to do with it and learning to take it to the best level it can go. 

My first serious camera was the Panasonic FZ5 12x zoom and it is a wonderful little camera. I still use it for my macrophotography shots. It doesn't have a hot shoe but I use a slave flash for any light bouncing I need.

I recently bought a Nikon D50 (used) at a modest price and it is my first true DSLR. It will serve my needs in ways the FZ5 falls short. 

I have a handful of photos here. Most are from my FZ5 but recent parade photos from the Nikon.


I am no expert but will be glad to help in anyway I can. Congratulations on your new camera!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 7, 2007)

Adam,

I'm sorry I didn't congratulate you. It is a very nice camera. I hope you know that I'm just trying to help you with the camera. Your camera does come with accessories that would allow you to do that. For direct flash, the shot is actually pretty good.


----------



## turmeric (Jul 7, 2007)

My old IQZoom has a setting that eliminates red-eye.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks guys! The camera does have many accessories available including a slave flash that I plan to get as soon as I am able.


----------



## Gryphonette (Jul 7, 2007)

*That's the one I bought earlier this year!*



houseparent said:


> I needed to upgrade but can't get too tech crazy yet as I am still learning about cameras and picture taking, but here's what I got, any comments?



 I like it lots, though admittedly many photos need to have the red-eyes removed. Fortunately I've various photo-editing programs (some are better at some features than others) so it is usually not a big deal.

One thing I for sure like is it can handle my 4-gig SD card, which my previous camera couldn't. Lovely having so much memory! I can take heaps of photos, including videos. Here's a link to a video I took (very short, as Xanga doesn't permit large files to be uploaded) of fireworks as seen from my porch on Wednesday: http://video.xanga.com/TheClingingVine2/6f431400505/video.html

Sadly, I'm pretty much clueless as to how to use all the features that come with the camera. Bought a book but really need to take a class.

Anyway, it's a dandy camera! You're going to love it.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks Anne! I have Photoshop and sometimes take the red eye out and sometimes I don't feel like it.  I am in the process of reading the manual and it's pretty detailed. A class wouldn't hurt me either I suppose.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jul 7, 2007)

Rich, the second photo is wonderful! 




SemperFideles said:


> How does it feel in your hands? The pics of the camera make it seem pretty compact.
> 
> I hope you don't mind some advice.
> 
> ...


----------

